# clove oil amount for a stingray sleep



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm considering putting my stingray to sleep with clove oil for force feeding as a last resort does anyone know how much i should use for a stingray? she's about 12" and im going to put her in a 20g rubbermaid


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

5 drops per gallon of water max, wait 10 minutes, if it doesnt go down then add another drop, you do not want to add too much as it can possibly kill it, also i would suggest wearing some pretty beafy gloves just incase it doesnt go to sleep fully, force feeding does not always work tho, i found theres maybe a 20% chance of survival with force feeding but it is A LAST RESORT, also you want to premix the clove oil with water before you add it to the water with the stingray.

you're better off trying to hand feed a large variety of different foods

also try not to keep it in the clove oil for to long, and if you add the clove oil to fast it will stress it out, id contact charles and get some black worms as ive never heard of a stingray turning down blackworms


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

5 drops per gallon of water max, wait 10 minutes, if it doesnt go down then add another drop, you do not want to add too much as it can possibly kill it, also i would suggest wearing some pretty beafy gloves just incase it doesnt go to sleep fully, force feeding does not always work tho, i found theres maybe a 20% chance of survival with force feeding but it is A LAST RESORT, also you want to premix the clove oil with water before you add it to the water with the stingray.

you're better off trying to hand feed a large variety of different foods

also try not to keep it in the clove oil for to long, and if you add the clove oil to fast it will stress it out, id contact charles and get some black worms as ive never heard of a stingray turning down blackworms

also its not a good idea to keep a stingray with a pleco, they'll suck onto them in some cases which can lead to infection, increased stress, etc


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

oops, double post read the second one


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

well she got ammonia poisoning i believe thats why she isn't eating usually she's a pig. im going to buy some black worms today and see if she will take them. It could be a more serious problem like the liver


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

what have you been doing for water changes on her tank?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

the ray and the pleco stay on opposite sides of the tank pretty much all the time. im considering putting a web cam on the tank to make sure he doesn't do anything at night but I've seen then day and night for a long time and there always separated.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had her for about 6 months I just changed my sump because it was really not working at all. I used cycle and prime to start it all over again plus i didn't get rid of my fx5 or my sand. But sadly it wasn't enough and my ammonia spiked hard. I do a %30 water change ever week with aged water.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

when was your last water change?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> when was your last water change?


also you're better of using water conditioner incase your water contains chloramine as aging the water will not remove chloramines (quoted from bruce aka sliver)


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

my last water change was yesterday and yes i use prime. and she hasn't eaten in about a week. and my water is treated with chlorine and uv and lava rock i called the city and asked


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Ammonia poisoning can lead to a slow death in many cases, due to burning of the respiratory organs and other tissues. As we all know, rays are particularly sensitive... I would personally be very reluctant to use the clove oil method, any extra stress on the fish could be sapping energy it needs to repair all those damaged cells. That being said, I have never used clove oil or force fed. Best of luck!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

What species of ray? If she was well fed before and has a think tail, She can probably hang on for a while longer before drastic measures need to be taken. I had an ammonia spike in my cichlid tank. Often other symptoms appear if there is long term damage. Anything else you noticed?


----------

